# Hot to Squat



## Ray Lockwood (Feb 18, 2017)

Hey, just joined up after a marathon of reading threads on this site last night. I'm an avid home free squatter from Canada and I hope I can contribute half as much to the community as I seem to be getting out of it so far. Thanks to Matt for taking the time to bring this all together!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 18, 2017)

kind of a misleading title, but welcome to stp.


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 18, 2017)

Welcome welcome


----------



## somn (Feb 18, 2017)

don't know about your "occupation" man


----------



## Ray Lockwood (Feb 18, 2017)

somn said:


> don't know about your "occupation" man


Are you offended by it or something? It was my moniker back in the late '90s before Popcan Claude in Montreal started calling me "Radio Ray" and that one stuck. Not trying to offend anyone, but it really is a full time job making so many women so very happy.


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 18, 2017)

Uh, like the specific part of it is the word "hunter." I could most certainly see that at least being questionable if not offensive to many of the members here. We're not PC, I love pussy but maybe the last word could of been lover or connoisseur? "Hunter" could be seen as, well, obviously predatory


----------



## somn (Feb 18, 2017)

Ray Lockwood said:


> Are you offended by it or something? It was my moniker back in the late '90s before Popcan Claude in Montreal started calling me "Radio Ray" and that one stuck. Not trying to offend anyone, but it really is a full time job making so many women so very happy.



if you use cunt to mean woman, you cool if i use dick to mean you?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 18, 2017)

Ray Lockwood said:


> Are you offended by it or something? It was my moniker back in the late '90s before Popcan Claude in Montreal started calling me "Radio Ray" and that one stuck. Not trying to offend anyone, but it really is a full time job making so many women so very happy.



alright everybody move aside, looks like gods gift to women finally signed up to stp to take care of all yer needs.


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 18, 2017)

somn said:


> if you use cunt to mean woman, you cool if i use dick to mean you?



I mean, I'm a dude so I Have no place to speak on the word cunt but the thing again for me is the "hunter" part. For sure not the word I would of ever used. Kinda creepy


----------



## Ray Lockwood (Feb 18, 2017)

Whoa, for a counter-culture forum there's quite a bit of static out here! Can't even speak tongue-in-cheek! Obviously I'm not "God's Gift" I'm just being glib, the world would be pretty dry if everything we said was straightforward. Hunting is synonymous with "looking for" or "searching" besides its other obvious connotations. I don't want to spend my time arguing semantics. If you're going to act like the profile police, I don't know...


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 18, 2017)

Ha! There's a lot of other forums out there buddy. No police here, just people giving their opinion. Great introduction bud


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 18, 2017)

Ray Lockwood said:


> Whoa, for a counter-culture forum there's quite a bit of static out here! Can't even speak tongue-in-cheek! Obviously I'm not "God's Gift" I'm just being glib, the world would be pretty dry if everything we said was straightforward. Hunting is synonymous with "looking for" or "searching" besides its other obvious connotations. I don't want to spend my time arguing semantics. If you're going to act like the profile police, I don't know...



obviously the gods gift was as you said, glib on my part too. but ide say as a "counter-culture forum" coming off with something that can (and obviously did) come off as pretty misogynistic wouldnt be taken so well. ya know, being a counter culture forum and all and being known for not putting up with that kind of behavior. as for being profile police:

*Hate speech sucks. Don't do it.*
We will not tolerate hate speech in any form. This includes but is not limited to racist slang terms, hateful comments based on skin color or background, religious bashing or intolerance, gay bashing, sexist or misogynistic material, faith based prejudicial statements, derogatory remarks, and all poor taste jokes about these topics. Also note that using the word "gay" to describe something as stupid/lame/dumb is not allowed. Remember, these boards are open to all walks of life and with that comes the need to respect them all. So leave your hate at the door please.

Also, we're not interested in censoring a negative slur if it's used in the context of a discussion. For example, we all know the difference between using the word 'nigger' in a discussion and using it as hate speech towards someone. The latter will not be tolerated.

either way, welcome to the site.


----------



## Ray Lockwood (Feb 18, 2017)

I've removed the offending field entry. Someone's taken a shit on me. I'm sorry my facetious manner of speaking upset some people.


----------



## Ray Lockwood (Feb 18, 2017)

somn said:


> if you use cunt to mean woman, you cool if i use dick to mean you?


And yes I'm 100% cool with being called a Dick, shamelessly. That should already be quite apparent. But I'm not a misogynist.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 18, 2017)

Ray Lockwood said:


> And yes I'm 100% cool with being called a Dick, shamelessly. That should already be quite apparent. But I'm not a misogynist.



whether or not yer ok with being called a dick, ide like to think that if it was my first impression signing up to a website (that you obviously want to be a part of because you signed up and im assuming nobody had a gun to yer head) and immediately stirring up the pot is a pretty lousy way to come across as someone that people want to swap stories/share advice with.


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 18, 2017)

^my thoughts exactly


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 18, 2017)

Hahaha my first "stupid" rating 


SiriusChrisAllenTheThird said:


> Uh, like the specific part of it is the word "hunter." I could most certainly see that at least being questionable if not offensive to many of the members here. We're not PC, I love pussy but maybe the last word could of been lover or connoisseur? "Hunter" could be seen as, well, obviously predatory



I thought I was being pretty nice actually, to anyone on this forum that knows me xD


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 18, 2017)

My second "stupid" rating ever 


SiriusChrisAllenTheThird said:


> ^my thoughts exactly


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 18, 2017)

Lol I'm off topic, my fault. I'm officially done with this thread. Welcome to STP! Good luck there @Ray Lockwood
Seems you'll fit in quite well


----------



## Toni Montana (Feb 18, 2017)

you said you used to know popcan Claude? I wonder if its the same guy I know


----------



## Toni Montana (Feb 18, 2017)

you know he died in Toronto a couple years ago


----------



## Ray Lockwood (Feb 19, 2017)

Toni Montana said:


> you said you used to know popcan Claude? I wonder if its the same guy I know


We had this discussion yesterday at Jimmy's house, while I was SHOWING YOU THIS WEBSITE! Geez have another drink you lush!


----------



## SammyG (Feb 21, 2017)

Ray Lockwood said:


> Hey, just joined up after a marathon of reading threads on this site last night. I'm an avid home free squatter from Canada and I hope I can contribute half as much to the community as I seem to be getting out of it so far. Thanks to Matt for taking the time to bring this all together!


Welcome sir!


----------

